# LFD event at Leesburg Cigar and Pipe



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

Buy 3 get one free, they are also raffling off some prizes.


----------



## skibumdc (Jun 27, 2007)

Addiction said:


> Buy 3 get one free, they are also raffling off some prizes.


Care to give a time and date? or is this ongoing?


----------

